# Giving up hope



## M.louiseC (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello I'm just needing to vent my feelings really and hope that someone can give me some hope. I have been ttc for a year now and have irregular periods. I have had an ultrasound and internal scan and have found out I have polycystic ovaries. I'm now waiting to have a hicosy and further blood tests but have to wait for cycle day 1 to begin these. I'm currently on day 45, which Is now the longest cycle I've had and am feeling very low. I'm having reflexology but to be honest my cycles seem to be longer since starting that!! I just don't know what to do anymore!!


----------



## SukeySu (Sep 22, 2015)

Don't give up up yet! There's still hope. In the grand scheme of your life 45 days is nothing. Even in the grand scheme of a year trying. Use the time to get healthy and destress (I know that's easier said than done). 
Fertility problems are horrendous, but there is SO much they can do now. No one wants to have to resort to treatment, but it's amazing that we have it as an option. 

You're energy needs to be focused on you and being the healthiest you can be. What will be will be. Getting angry or frustrated about the things you can't control is just a waste of your emotional energy. 

I know it easier said than done. But after 7 ivf cycles I know that trying to concentrate on the positives is a much better use of your energy.

All the very best xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I know it's really frustrating waiting around for things, especially when you've been trying for so long already. I know how you feel, some of my cycles can be up to 90 days long.

I found doing proactive stuff during the waiting period between IVF cycles really helped me. PCOS can be improved with diet and the help of supplements so I became absolutely obsessed by this. It really helped me take back some of the control I felt I'd lost. And I actually concieved in this waiting period too. Unfortunately I miscarried, but I ovulated on day 34 of that cycle so it just goes to show anything can happen.

Stay positive


Xx


----------



## Welshgirl1977 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi Louise
I was diagnosed with PCOS about 10 years ago after my cycles would go missing for between 3 and 6 months. I bought a book off Amazon at the time called 'PCOS and your fertility' and through following diet and exercise my cycles regulated and caught with my 8 year old with my ex relatively easily. My cycle is still regular as clockwork these days, I still run a bit and put it down to that and low sugar, apparently refined sugar is our worst enemy x


----------

